# Why I hate this weekend every other year



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

We play Mississippi State and those gosh awful absolutely stupid cowbells...I mean, c'mon can't you do better than a stupid cowbell?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I mean, c'mon can't you do better than a stupid cowbell?


You do know Mississippi State is in Mississippi, right? ;-)


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes and my Tigers play them on Saturday over there at the cow pasture they call a football stadium


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Ha that stadium is too small to be even called a cow pasture. It pains me to say my little sister now wears maroon and shakes the cowbell. Such a terrible thing


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jmgardner said:


> Ha that stadium is too small to be even called a cow pasture. It pains me to say my little sister now wears maroon and shakes the cowbell. Such a terrible thing


I would offer her a one way trip to the mental ward at U of U medical center...;-)


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LostLouisianian said:


> We play Mississippi State and those gosh awful absolutely stupid cowbells...I mean, c'mon can't you do better than a stupid cowbell?


I remember playing Park City in high school and their fans rocked the cowbells.

I take the same stance as you on the use of cowbells.

Cowbells are for cattle and not for people.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

utahgolf said:


>


LOL, you beat me to it. ;-):grin:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

From what I've been able to ascertain, they use cowbells because its too hard to whistle with just one tooth.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Loke said:


> From what I've been able to ascertain, they use cowbells because its too hard to whistle with just one tooth.


LOL!

Seriously though! I remember back in the day when the Jazz were playing Sacramento in the playoffs when the cowbells came out. I swear they had some sort of affect on the Jazz...

Here's another bell ringer for you!


----------

